# Bear Preference Points



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Boehr, 

We want to get a preference point this year and are going as a party. Do we still have to sign up as a party if we are just getting a point. Does the DNR keep track of your party number as you are putting in for just points? Thanks,

Dave


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I will have to double check on my answer but I believe, by memory, that "party" doesn't mean anything if you just want to purchase a perference point.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

My above post is correct. The only time that a party would enter into it is if your party wanted a harvest tag. Then the person with the fewest perference points is the number of points that is gone by to determine the parties success for the harvest tag. Each individual obtains and keeps their own perference points.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

How many points are needed before you are guaranteed a tag?????


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by ice fishin' nut _
> *How many points are needed before you are guaranteed a tag????? *


It depends on which BMU you apply for. Last year`s application success rate ranged from a low of 3% in the Baldwin unit to a high of 49% for the Bergland unit. The license quota and number of applicants in each unit will determine your success rate.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Bob S is right, all depends on the other people that have been purchasing perference points and how many they have. There is no set number.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Well, first time applying, and was just wondering...... I'm putting in for the Red Oak area........


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

Where does the preference point get noted with my regestering for the draw? I put in but no where did it ask for any of that information. I missed last year so assume I have one point, right?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

When you register for your permit there was a section that you could ask for that is just to receive a point. If you didnt put in last year for a permit you dont get a point. I got a bear two years ago, so now after this year I will have two points.


----------

